# Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !



## Rheincamper (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen #h ,

ich möchte mir demnächst meine erste "ordentliche" Spinnrute anschaffen. Habe bisher nur eine sehr einfache Teleskoprute ( 15 Euro ) und möchte beim Neukauf eine 2 teilige Steckrute in der Preisklasse bis ca. 100 € nehmen.
Das Angebot bei meinem lokalen Angelmarkt ( Fischerman's Partner ) und bei Internetversendern ist absolut erschlagend , so das ich jetzt mehr verwirrt als schlauer bin. ;+ 
Da wir einen Saisoncampingplatz direkt am Rhein besitzen , möchte ich natürlich haupsächlich dort ( vom Ufer , Buhnen ) angeln. Zielfische denke ich haupsächlich Zander , Barsche , vieleicht Rapfen ).Als Köder möchte ich alle Arten von Kunstködern einsetzen , von Spinnern bis Gummifischen.

Die Profis unter euch besitzen ja meist einen ganzen Haufen Ruten für jede Spezialanwendung. Ich würde am liebsten mit nur einer auskommen und habe deshalb ein paar Fragen an euch :

- wenn ich eine Rute , z.B. Balzer Platinum Spin 75 mit Wurfgewicht 20-75 g nehme , heißt das dann , das ich diese für sehr leichte Köder , z.B. Spinner mit 4 g ( für Barsche , Forellen ) nicht benutzen kann. Oder wo liegen die Einschränkungen ?

- Ist es im Zweifelsfall beim Flußangeln besser eine mind. 3 Meter lange Rute zu nehmen ?

- Sind die Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen einer 50 € Rute wie der Diadlo II und einer 130 € Rute wie der Platinum Spin ( beide Balzer ) wirklich den Preisunterschied wert , oder merke ich als Anfänger gar keinen Unterschied ?

Genug der Fragen für heute , ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen , bitte wenn möglich auch mit konkreten Rutenempfehlungen.

Gruß ,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## theactor (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo,

tja.. leider muss ich bestätigen, dass gute Ruten auch wirklich einfach Geld kosten.
M.E. wirst Du mit einer "Allround-Spinnrute" nicht glücklich, weil jeder Bereich des Angelns eigene Anforderungen hat.

Auf Zander z.B. wirst Du eine brettharte, kurze Rute (um die 2,70m) mit wenig Spitzenaktion benötigen wenn Du erfolgreich sein willst.

Das Spinnfischen auf Rapfen und Barsch wiederum macht eigentlich nur am UL  (Ultraleicht-Gerät) Spass...

Als Anfänger wirst Du den Unterschied zunächst nicht wirklich merken.. aber die Fangerfolge werden sich unterscheiden! So habe ich erst in diesem Jahr wirklich gelernt mit Gerät und "Beißverhalten" der Zander umzugehen .. und es hat sich rentiert! 
Dabei hat eine Rute um die 60€ das Nachsehen gehabt.. zu weich trotz 70Gr Wurfgewicht...

Wenn Du regelmäßiger fischen gehen möchtest kann ich Dir (leider) nur zu besserem Gerät raten! 

#h


----------



## Hummer (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo Rheincamper,

natürlich kannst Du auch mit einer 75 gr Rute einen 4 gr Spinner auswerfen - Du wirst nur nicht sehr weit auswerfen können und Du wirst Deine kleineren Zielfische (Barsche und Forellen) kaum in der Rute spüren. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß.

Ansonsten gebe ich Sönke recht - gerade für eine Spinnrute, die auch für die Gummifischerei benutzt werden soll, sollte man ein paar € mehr anlegen. Die teureren Stangen sind meist auch schneller und steifer und somit für das Angeln mit Gummifischen besser geeignet.

Ich angele auf Forellen und Barsche nur mit Spinnern und Blinkern (und mit der Fliege, aber das gehört hier nicht her ), da Gummifische in den von mir beangelten Gewässern verboten sind. Dazu nehme ich eine sehr leichte und weiche Rute mit parabolischer Aktion und fische mit geflochtener Schnur. Null Aussteiger (na ja, fast )
Aber einen Gummiköder könnte man damit nicht richtig fischen.

Zur Länge: Für die Flußangelei sind drei Meter ok.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franky (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Moin moin,
gebe da meinen Vorschreibern recht! Ich würde Dir zum Anfang lieber 2 Ruten zu 65 € empfehen, als eine für 130 €!!! Du kannst eine wesentlich breitere Palette an Ködern mit dem entsprechenden Gefühl anbieten und wirst auch entsprechend besser fangen können!
Mein Rat: eine Rute bis max. 25 g (BArsch/Forelle) und eine bis 50 g/60  g(Hecht/Zander)! Länge 2,70 - 3,10 m für den Fluß ohne Uferbewuchs sind bestens geeignet...
Vielleicht kannst Du ja Auslaufmodelle (Balzer Edition IM 6) noch günstig schießen - es muß kein topaktuelles Modell sein...
Noch ein Rat: Spare nicht an der Rolle!!!!!! Die wird unheimlich beansprucht... Preiskategorie 75 + ist schon fast Pflicht, wenn Du die nicht gleich im ersten Jahr eintonnen willst...


----------



## Rheincamper (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo Franky , #h 


ja da hast du wohl recht , bei der Rolle wollte ich schon mehr investieren , hatte an die Shimano Technium gedacht , Modell 2500 , kostet bei meinem Händler ca. 120 €. 
Habe ich dort schon mal ausprobiert , läuft seidenweich und sieht auch noch toll aus.
Kann ich ja wenn ich mir 2 Ruten anschaffe , auch wechselnd mit beiden verwenden , eventuell mit verschiedenen Schnüren auf der ersten und der Ersatzspule.

Gruß ,

Rheincamper #g


----------



## Florianangler (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

also ich würde mir zuerst eine rute für kleine barsche bis 15cm und spinner bis 1g holen, zweitens für barsche bis 25 cm eine etwas stärkere Rute und natürlich eine andere Rolle mit extra barsch fireline, dann auf jeden Fall zwei für kleine bzw. große Zander und eine für Hechte(ach was, doch lieber noch eine für grosse Hechte), dabei aber bitte nicht an den rollen sparen...ausserdem muss natülich vorgesorgt sein, wenn mal ein rapfen beisst, den würdest du an der hechtrute kaum spüren und warscheinlich auch nicht landen können, weil sie viel zu steif ist!!!
 also so ca 600€ würde ich für den Anfang schon mal einplanen, hauptsache du weisst immer vorher welcher fisch deinen köder nimmt, damit du dich gerätemässig nicht vertust!


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo Rheincamper:

Da Hechte am Rhein eher selten sind, würde ich Dir zum angeln mit Gummifisch und/oder größeren Twisten eine Rute mit reiner Spitzenaktion empfehlen, als Auslaufmodelle die günstig zu haben sind (z.B. beim Versender Gerlinger in der Angebotsliste) wären da geeignet z.B. 

Balzer Magna S Pro Pike in 3,30m Wurgfgewicht 50-100 Gramm, ist ein recht harter Stecken, also genau richtig, des weiteren kannst damit am Rhein auch mal mit Köderfisch angeln!

Alternativ wäre die gleiche Rute in 3,00m zu haben

Am Rhein übrigens wegen der Steinpackungen ist 3,00m Rutenlänge fast schon Pflicht...

bekommt man schon für 60 - 70Euro

Balzer Edition IM8 ist auch als Vorjahresmodell günstig zu haben, vergleichbare zur Magna S Pro ist allerdings etwas teurer so um die 100 EURO


Für die Barsch und Rapfenangelei gibts von diesen Serien ebenfalls genug Auswahl, am Rhein mit seiner recht heftigen Strömung würde ich immer zu reiner Spitzenaktion tendieren, einfach um den Köder mit Gefühl fürhren zu können, sonst arbeitet beim einfachen einkurbeln schon die ganze Rute mit...

Wurfgewichte am Rhein für Rapfen und Barsch (und auch Zander in Abschnitten OHNE Strömung) würde ich so bei 30 Gramm ansiedeln...


UL (Ultra Leicht Gerät) wie Theactor schrieb, würde ich am Rhein wegen der harten Strömung nicht mehr einsetzen, an der Elbe mag das gehen Söhnke aber der Rhein hat seine eigenen Gesetze


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Zu den Rollen:

Du hast die Technium ins Auge gefasst? Gute Wahl  die 2500 Größe ist gut für Barsch und Rapfen, aber nix fürs schwere Gufi-Angeln am Rhein, da bitte die 4000 Größe, wirst an 2 Rollen (ebenso wie an 2 Ruten) nicht vorbeikommen...

Schnur würde ich auch Fireline bevorzugen, in Starke 0,10mm für die Barsch und Rapfenrute und in Stärke 0,15mm für die schwere Zanderrute

Wegen dem Abrieb würde ich zwischen Köder und Fireline noch einen ca. 1,5m langen Monofilpuffer setzen!

Wenn es bei euch m Rhein mit Hecht genauso aussieht wie im Hessischen Bereich (Bieblis bis Wiesbaden, kannst auf das Stahlvorfach verzichten (bei uns gibts nämlich so gut wie KEINE Hechte...) Sollten Hechte vorkommen, Monofilpuffer weglassen und Stahlvorfach!!!

Wenn Du lieber mit Monofilschnur als mit Geflecht angeln möchtest, mach z.B. Balzer Platinum Royal in 0,28mm auf die schwere Rute und 0,20mm auf die leichte Rute, die Ersatzspulen jeweils eine Nummer Stärker (also 0,22mm und 0,30mm)


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Noch was zu den Rollen:

Als Alternative zur Technium könntest auch die Super GT-RA nehmen hat allerdings Heckbremse mit Kampfbremse, gibts hier für knappe 80 Euronen


----------



## uga (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

da hat steffen vollkommen recht ,wohne auch am rhein und kann das nur bestätigen


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=32136

guck mal hier ich kann dir nur dasselbe sagen...  #c


----------



## Rheincamper (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo Florianangler ,


ich nehme mal an , das dein Kommentar ironisch gemeint war !  

Ich denke niemand würde so eine Menge Spezialruten mit sich rumschleppen , da man ja nicht 100 %ig gezielt auf z.B. Barsche von 20 cm angeln kann.

Steffen60431 :

Danke für die guten Tipps :#h 

werde es wohl erst mal mit der etwas leichteren Rute ( bis 30 g oder so Wurfgewicht ) für die kleineren Fische versuchen und dabei auf Qualität setzen ( bis 120-130 € ) und mit der Technium 2500 kombinieren.

Nach etwas Übung und Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination kann ich mir ja dann noch eine stärkere Rute gleicher Qualität für Zander ( Hecht ) mit der Technium 4000 zulegen ( fällt meiner Frau dann von den Ausgaben , da auf ein paar Monate verteilt , nicht so negativ auf ):q :q .

Gruß ,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Geschickt gelöst Rheincamper ;-)

Rolle ist ne gute Wahl!! Geflecht oder Monofilschnur? "Anfängern" rate ich immer erstmal mit Monoschnur zu fischen... kommt auf Dein persönliches Können an!

Rute guck mal hier da unter Katalog die Sonderangebotsliste als pdf Datei runterladen und bei Ruten gucken...

Da findest dann eine BALZER Edition IM8 Spin 40 in 3,0m Länge für schlappe 59,90 EURO hat mal fast (vor 2 Jahren glaub ich das dreifache gekostet, sind super Ruten in der Serie! Hab selbst eine davon und mit der Spin 40 "erschlägst" Du auch noch nen guten Zander 

Später kannst Dir da immernoch "Spezialgerät" zulegen!


----------



## Florianangler (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Ja genau, war eher ironisch gemeint...ich verstehe nicht was die Spezialisten machen, wenn an der superfeinen Barsch/Forellenrute mit extra dünner Schnur mal ein großer Zander oder Hecht beisst...soll ja schon vorgekommen sein, dass kapitale Fische auch mal nen kleinen Spinner nehmen...ich bin der Meinung man sollte sich zum Spinnnen ein Allroundgerät zusammenstellen, mit dem man die zu erwartenden Fische vernünftig beangeln kann. Mir macht es jedenfalls immer Spass einen Fisch zu drillen, egal ob die Rute dafür etwas zu stark ausgelegt ist oder nicht. Ich würde dann eine gute Spinnrute nehmen, mit weicher Spitze und hartem Rückrat, damit kannst du auch leichte Köder weit genug werfen, notfalls aber auch mal einen Meterhecht müdedrillen...naja auf jeden Fall viel Spass und Erfolg am Rhein, und immer locker bleiben, selbst das teuerste Zeug fängt manchmal keinen Fisch!!!


----------



## Rheincamper (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo Steffen60431 :#h 



habe an dich , da du ja auch die Shimano Technium 2500 und 4000 besitzt , mal noch eine wichtige Frage :

- wieviel Meter geflochtene Schnur gehen denn auf die 2500 bzw. 4000er drauf?

Ich hatte überlegt eventuell die 0,17 mm Fireline zu nehmen. 
Auf der Spule der Shimano Technium 2500 steht als Kapazitätsangabe 240m/0,20 und 160m/0,25. Kann man das auch auf die geflochtene übertragen.
Dann müssten ja ca. 300m von der 0,17 Fireline auf die 2500er passen.

- wieviel m Schnur benötigt man denn überhaupt , z.B. beim Fischen in den Buhnenfeldern am Rhein ? ;+ ;+ 

Ich habe mir die größere Technium 4000 beim Händler mal angesehen. Scheint mir doch relativ groß und schwer ( 380 g ) im Vergleich zur 2500er.
Deshalb würde ich gerne auch für die verwendung von geflochtener Schnur bei der 2500er bleiben.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir nochmal mit deinem Rat helfen.

Gruß,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## taildancer (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Also 2 Ruten kann ich nachvollziehen,2 Rollen brauch man nicht!Finde ich!!!
Ich würd dir auch zu ner leichten Spinnrute raten,10-30g oder 10-40g Wg!
Und ner schweren.Da kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus!
Aber ich hab die Yag Freiburg 10-30g und bin vollkommen zufrieden!
und 130Euronen reicht auch für 2 Ruten!
Und wenn du nochmal 120Euronen für ne Rolle ausgeben willst bekommst du schon was dollet!Und wenn eine so teure Rolle bei nem größerem Hecht,Zander oder Gummifisch versagt...Dann frag ich mich was an der 120Euro wert ist?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erste Spinnrute , Qual der Wahl !*

Hallo Rheincamper,
sorry ich hatte den Thread irgendwie völlig aus den Augen verloren 

Also an Geflechtschnur wirst auf die Technium 2500 keine 300m 0,17er Fireline bekommen... Geflecht rägt nämlich mehr auf als Monoschnur!!

Ich hab auf meiner Technium 4000 270m 0,12er Fireline und habe mit alter Monoschnur "unterfüttert" auf der Technium 2500 hab ich Fireline 0,10mm ca. 170m ebenfalls mit Monofil unterfüttert, im Regelfall reichen 150m am Rhein aus beim Spinnfischen... (meiner Meinung nach!) ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle eine Spule 0,10er Fireline und eine 0,12er Fireline kaufen, jeweils 270m (dann hast Vorrat für jede Rolle) in "Flame Green" (wegen der Sichtbarkeit beim Spinnfischen)


----------

